# Key Fob not unlocking doors (but it will lock them)



## IHateTheSoundOfSirens (Feb 25, 2006)

Does anyone know anything about this? The key fob will lock the doors, but will not unlock them. Unless there are 2 batteries in the key fob, I guess I have a problem elsewhere. Does anyone know where I should look to find this problem? Its super annoying.








Thanks!


----------



## Old Dude GTI (Dec 25, 2007)

Sounds like a bad fob button. Do BOTH remotes do it? If both don't work it's probably the comfort control module under the dash near the steering column.


----------



## 2.0Tgti (Dec 20, 2006)

*Re: (Old Dude GTI)*

its your battery. mine did the same thing. thats what they do right before they go out. change the battery and itll be fine.


----------



## IHateTheSoundOfSirens (Feb 25, 2006)

2.0t, thanks so much. It def was the battery. Thanks to Old Dude as well, but it was the battery. Cheers!


----------



## Old Dude GTI (Dec 25, 2007)

I'm always willing to learn something new. I thought the range would just decrease, not that one button would work and another one wouldn't.


----------

